# Chicken Soup For The Cat Lover's Soul Adult Cat Light



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Do they still sell this in 1.5lb bags? 
Have seen only 6-18lb. Would a 6lb bag go bad before you can use it. Keep in mind I only have 1 hedgehog. Been thinking of switching him over from what the breeder gave me. Still have plenty of food for about 2 months. Not exactly a pressing need at the moment.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I've only seen it in the larger bags. What I've been doing is doing individual day servings in ziplock bags and freezing it. Pull a bag out in the morning, put it between two paper towels to thaw, and then feed it at night time.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

hm how does that work?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

No, 6lb is the smallest. If you're just using that, not mixing it with several others, a 6lb bag won't go bad. It will last 6 months or so. Until recently we were feeding Archimedes just that (his mix is still mostly Chicken Soup light) and we've gone through about 70% of it since we got him at the beginning of January. What I do is keep the bag of it closed - it's even better if you can put it in a sealed container of some sort - and then have about a small-ish ziplock bag that I keep some in. That way the small bag is the one being opened daily when I give him food, and the larger bag of it is only opened every few weeks when I have to replenish the zip-lock, which exposes the main container of food to the air less. Even without doing that, cat food has at least 6 months after you open it, before it starts losing nutrients, and with one hedgehog you'll go through most or all of it in that time, depending on how much your particular hedgehog eats every day.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Very clever moxie. It's common sense but regardless, I never thought to do that.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Where do you get the Chicken Soup for cat lovers food at?
I've tried PetCo and Petsmart and even the evil empire Wal-mart.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

gogrnny1955 said:


> Where do you get the Chicken Soup for cat lovers food at?
> I've tried PetCo and Petsmart and even the evil empire Wal-mart.


If you go to their website, it should show the stores where they dispense it at


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.chickensoupforthepetloversso ... r_locator/

Chicken soup isn't available at any large chain stores, but a lot of privately owned pet and farm supply stores will have it. If you're looking for the adult light, some won't carry it, so call a few places or just plan on visiting a few of them before you find it. Still, the light is pretty commonly stocked.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, I went to their web site and 2 feed stores near 
me have it as well as a mom and pop pet store.
That is where I will go as I believe in supporting the small business folks.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Id much rather give a mom and dad store my money opposed to Petsmart as well as other chain stores.


----------

